# Pettinhouse | ClassicFREE | New free download nylon guitar sample library for Kontakt



## pettinhouse (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi,

I've released a new FREE download. ClassicFREE, a new free nylon guitar sample library for Kontakt 2-3 and 4.

*Based on ClassicGuitar* Full ClassicFREE has the same quality of the big brother:

Stereo acoustic nylon guitar finger style DRY samples.
Sweet sounding, warm, with solid bass, dynamic sound, perfect for any kind of finger style music. 

- 169 unique samples
- 4 layers 
- Round robin played with index and middle finger
- Release samples for each note.

Audio demos:

http://www.pettinhouse.com/ClassicGuitar/CGsad.mp3

http://www.pettinhouse.com/ClassicGuitar/CGSpanish.mp3

http://www.pettinhouse.com/ClassicGuitar/CGJazz.mp3


You can Download ClassicGuitarFREE in my download page: http://www.pettinhouse.com


----------



## Niah (Sep 23, 2009)

Pettin,

I have said it but I can't stop but to congratulate you for this. This is the first decent sampled acoustic guitar that I have heard. The warm rich tones on this are just amazing.

I would love to see you sample other acoustic string instruments like the mandolin, charango, ronroco, banjo, etc...


----------



## Jaap (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow amazing sound! Downloading it now. Can't wait to fiddle around with it :mrgreen:


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, what a great sound! Bravo!

And many thanks!

Gunther


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you for providing this. 

Nicely sampled.


----------



## Justus (Sep 24, 2009)

Very good! Thank you, Andrea!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 24, 2009)

Beautiful and very wiae marketing too.
I am going on a shopping spree soon and this was a great teaser.
I use a Physically Modelled 6 String in DSP which is very good, but unfortunately it doesn't have nylon.
FYI this sounds fine on Mahavishnu Orchestra to Jimmy Page to Debussey's Pour Le Piano. not a Guitar song, but definately sounds like one.
Do you have short slurs and slides on the larger instruments..?
If so, this is great news because my Cowboy while sounding great has bored me since I have used it for 9 years.. 8) 
Perhaps you can rekindle my live mock ups.

Very Nice.

JAV


----------



## pettinhouse (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi,

thank you very much for your comments.

@chimuelo,

yes in the FULL version there are slides, pull offs, trills etc. More layers, more samples per notes, more alternating notes, more quality ( 24/96)

Andrea


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 24, 2009)

Grazie


----------



## 3rdeyeKnight (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice work! Any chance you could make a solo demo for the Acoustic Bass?

I realize that it's only included in the Full Version. I'm contemplating seriously about picking this up by week's end.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 30, 2009)

Sounds Greta man Great Work and thanks!! o/~


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice work, and it let me to your other products, one of which I will certainly buy. Loved Direct, Humbucker and warm jazz. I play guitar decently, and I'm still tempted by the ease of operation. Congrats on the innovative programming and deep sampling, and thanks for the freebie.


----------



## Raindog (Oct 7, 2009)

After having used the free sample set I bought the full blown library (couldn´t resist).
Didn´t regret it a minute. Excellent quality and playability. You can combine it with the chord engine of RealGuitar and have a strumming nylon guitar. Great sound.
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Ed (Oct 8, 2009)

Just used this in a track, was brilliant! Best guitar sample I've used. Will probably buy the full version when funds allow and the next job comes in for guitar stuff.


----------

